# Fleece dilemma



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I just finished working on the fleeces to take to NJ sheep and wool this weekend, and found a problem. I have a wether who has a lovely soft fleece, fine crimp, 3+ " staple. He is 7 years old and my mistake was putting him in the field (and shed/feeder) with my horse. I just unrolled his fleece and it is a mess. First of all the shearer just rolled it any-which-way and it was hard to straighten out on the table. And it is filthy and full of VM. I can't possibly clean it up to sell this way and it is a shame. I must go ahead and get things ready for my display (Breed Display) and let it sit for a while.

My only thought is that it could be hand-carded in the raw and offered for sale that way. What do you think? Is that something people might be interested in? I could sit and relax (ha) and flick it lock-by-lock just like they did in the "olden days" and lay the locks in a box.It could them be spun "in the grease" and then washed. My American Miniature Cheviot is not overly greasy and spinning it in the grease is not a gooey problem - just a nice lanolin treatment! I have used it this way in a sheep-to-shawl and it spun beautifully and smoothly. Right now I am sick at heart because it is so nice and I have spent time skirting cleaner fleeces that were not so soft and desirable.

I need a "second opinion" on this. My mind is so muddled up this close to the show with everything to do and the weather in another XXXX heat advisory. I need a calm voice to tell me what to do. This is the show where I make my "hay money" seeing my fleeces and getting them ready this year has been a nightmare. I was on my broken ankle at shearing and had inexperienced help. It was not possible to start my final touches because of the ankle and then the heat problem. DH came to the rescue and brought my skirting table up from the barn and set it up in the sunroom so I could work in A/C during these heat advsory days. That is all that saved me. What a sweetheart.

I will put it aside til after the show, try to concentrate on getting ready otherwise, and wait for my wise friends to tell me what to do to salvage this mess. Now maybe I can relax and fix supper. Love you guys.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

That is horrible for you.

What breed?


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

What a disappointment for you. If you can sit and flick the locks to get them ready to spin, I think it will be marketable, especially if the lanolin isn't very heavy and someone wants to spin in the grease. I bought a very pretty cormo fleece a few years ago at Maryland Sheep and Wool, it was locks stacked in a paper bag, unwashed. I didn't want to spin in the grease so I washed it as carefully as I could to maintain the structure for spinning. I haven't yet spun this up as I need to flick the locks open. The staple is about 6" and I don't want to card it, not sure exactly the best way to spin it. But I bought it in the condition that you described.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

It is an American Miniature Cheviot wether. Since he is a wether there is no "rammy" odor to it, and my breed is notorious for not being greasy - when I wash it I only need 1 wash. This one is a nice white. We flicked the locks for the sheep -to-shawl and they spun out beautifully. Thanks for the encouragement. I was really bummed.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Is it really worth it? That would take an endless amount of time. I don't raise sheep but I've bought a lot of fleeces. Does this fleece hold together well? Could you take a blower of some kind and try to blow out as much of the VM as possible?


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think you should sell it as is but at a good discount from your usual price. Many fiber people want the fleece for stuffing or felting and pick and hand card the VM out as they go.


----------



## puffbarron (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh gosh, I say give it a shot at a real life, not just a life as stuffing. It may clean up better than your first thought since it is light lanolin. Won't be done in a day but how many good things are.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

For whatever its worth (and that probably isn't much), I learned to spin in the early 1980's -- and always have spun in the grease. I can't tell you how many years went by until some kind soul started selling 'clean' fleece. Up until that time, I could easily have seeded an entire farm with the VM I got from one fleece. Of course people would buy it -- I wouldn't know what to do if the fleece wasn't greasy and dirty!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

How disappointing for you. You could take it to the show as is and see if it sells. If not, work on it later (or even during the show, as a working demo that might attract attention?) and sell it online, either here on KP or on Etsy or wherever you sell. Surely the show is not the only place for you to earn your hay money with it? I have a good feeling that it will work out for you, no matter what you decide to do. Don't let your heart be heavy because of this; just enjoy the show and what you do have to offer, and it will work out.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

gardenpoet said:


> How disappointing for you. You could take it to the show as is and see if it sells. If not, work on it later (or even during the show, as a working demo that might attract attention?) and sell it online, either here on KP or on Etsy or wherever you sell. Surely the show is not the only place for you to earn your hay money with it? I have a good feeling that it will work out for you, no matter what you decide to do. Don't let your heart be heavy because of this; just enjoy the show and what you do have to offer, and it will work out.


Totally agree! Let not your heart be troubled.... Take it to the show and work on it there, great demo.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> How disappointing for you. You could take it to the show as is and see if it sells. If not, work on it later (or even during the show, as a working demo that might attract attention?) and sell it online, either here on KP or on Etsy or wherever you sell. Surely the show is not the only place for you to earn your hay money with it? I have a good feeling that it will work out for you, no matter what you decide to do. Don't let your heart be heavy because of this; just enjoy the show and what you do have to offer, and it will work out.


This sounds like a good option. You will figure out what is best for you to do.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I know you must be heart broken... BUT I buy fleeces that need lots o work. Some times I soak/ rinse a fleece 3 or 4 X's even before washing 2 or 3 x's then comb them to. It is a lot of work but it relaxes me. There are people out there who would pay for a discounted fleece that needs work. But like every one else says maybe work on it at the festival or later when you are home and sell it at a better price after it is processed. Send me some pictures of it please.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Could you take it to the show, spread it out on a tarpaulin or old sheet. Many people have never seen a whole fleece off a sheep. Great teaching for the nitwits who think sheep have to be killed to get the fleece.
Then sit with a dog comb and work your way through each lock. Another good example of how much work goes into preparing and spinning fleece and so why they need to pay appropriate price


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes, can you post a picture of the fleece! That might help us give you a better answer on selling it.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Totally agree! Let not your heart be troubled.... Take it to the show and work on it there, great demo.


Great idea! I usually spin - I'll flick some, too!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

My cleaning girl looked at it on the table and said she couldn't believe that it came off of one sheep. You are so right! I will take it along and roll it out for a pic.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

I wouldn’t card it because it will just ruin your carders with the lanolin buildup. 
I would flick the locks and lay them in order. I use a dog brush and a board. Fits across ny knee nicely.
Did a couple of Shetland fleeces that way and wool came out beautifully, but I really had to clean up the wheel after spinnng in the grease. 

Using it as a demo is a great idea as people are willing to try a dog brush as opposed to expensive carders. 

Our Wisconsin sheep and wool show is this weekend so I will think of you. 
My son lives in Lower Bucks County so I picture your area when I read your posts. 
Good luck.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Our fleece for spinners at the Royal Norfolk Show plus a very bashful spinner
We were part of the Rare Breed Survival Trust marquee, the fleece is a stunning Devon Closewool


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Spinningmary said:


> Our fleece for spinners at the Royal Norfolk Show plus a very bashful spinner
> We were part of the Rare Breed Survival Trust marquee, the fleece is a stunning Devon Closewool


Wow your fleece is amazing. Looks like you all had fun though. Bashful can be good but mostly us spinners have mouths. lol


----------

